# einfaches ja/nein fenster



## lassi (22. Feb 2007)

check = confirm ("Bist du SchulZ dann drück ok")
if(check =.= true){
alert ("Ja ich bin schulZ")}
if (check =.= false) {
alert ("Auf wiedersehen gute/r Frau/Mann")}

//-->



(punkte absichtlich)
bei diesem script steht beim starten nur ok un abbrechen zur auswahl, ich glaube es liegt an "check == confirm"
confirm drück wahrscheinlich ganz normale ok/abrechen optionen aus
wie kann ich es nun vollbringen dass ich ich eine beliebige fläche wie ja/nein machen kann??
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir antworten danke


----------



## The_S (22. Feb 2007)

Indem du ins richtige Forum schreibst. Du hast ein JavaScript-Problem, bist hier aber in einem Java-Forum gelandet  .


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Feb 2007)

verschoben

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html


----------



## heart_disease (23. Feb 2007)

das noch immer soviele java mit javascript verwechseln is echt amüsant XDD

@lassi
das geht nicht mit javascript
wenn du etwas versierter in JS und HTML bist kannst du dir aber eine eigene funktion schreiben die das kann 
also, einfach eine die temporär einen div-kontainer mit dem entsprechenden inhalt erzeugt

EDIT: hier mal ein kleiner lösungsansatz (ansatz!!)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>confirm</title>
<style type="text/css">
#confirm {
	position: absolute;
	top: 50%;
	left: 50%;
	margin-left: -250px; /* minus 50% von width*/
	margin-top: -50px; /* minus 50% von height */
	width: 500px;
	height: 100px;
	border: 1px solid black;
	text-align: center;
}
</style>
<script type="text/javascript">
function destroyElementById(elem) {
	var Knoten = document.getElementById(elem);
	// Entfernt Element mit id des Parameters
	document.body.removeChild(Knoten);
}

function confirmGUI(text) {
	// Erzeuge Attribut 'id' mit dem Wert 'confirm'
	var Attr = document.createAttribute("id");
	Attr.nodeValue = "confirm";
	// Erzeuge Element 'div'
	var newMsgbox = document.createElement("div");
	// Weise Element 'div' Attribut zu
	newMsgbox.setAttributeNode(Attr);
	// Element im <body> anzeigen
	document.body.appendChild(newMsgbox);
	
	// Inhalt der newMsgbox
	var content = "<div>"+text+"<\/div><br \/>";
	content += "<button onclick='destroyElementById(\"confirm\");'>JA<\/button>";
	content += "<button onclick='destroyElementById(\"confirm\");'>NEIN<\/button>";
	// Eintragen der Variable 'content' in Element newMsgbox
	document.getElementById("confirm").innerHTML = content;
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<button onclick="confirmGUI('Willst du mich heiraten?');">Fenster aufrufen</button>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

